# Trailer interior design...Would you pay?



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Just a question for those here on the board.....doesn't matter if you're a large company or 1 man show.....

Lots of us discuss considering a purchase of or may already have purchased enclosed trailers to work out of. 

They run the range of "everything just thrown inside" to a "customized workshop on wheels."

Obviously the more customized, the more involvement to set it up. Some of us don't have lots of time to design, build & outfit them.

My question is, would you pay someone to take YOUR trailer (new or used) and customize it with YOUR choice of options (shelving, workbench, electrical, tool storage, etc.)? 

This could entail whatever level of equipment you want...wood, steel, aluminum shelving - custom made or commercial, lighting, electrical, security system, flooring, painted interior....

I'm not necessarily thinking of trying to compete with the companies that customize the interiors of motor homes, but something nicer than screwing wood scraps together.

I do realize that some look at their trailers as purely utilitarian. But good design & organization looks professional to our customers, and can make all of us more efficient and therefore, hopefully more profitable.

If you find this idea useful, what kind of design would you be looking for (summary), and realistically, what price range would you be willing to pay? 

If you wouldn't find this idea useful, could you please comment why not? 

I'd really like to have some decent discussion on this. I'm exploring some business options personally. Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

For any trailer builder to make the trailer setup to where all space has been design around the tools would mean they would need your tools. You may as well design then build the trailer setup your self. Your looking at about 2 days to do a 7x14 trailer and not too much in materials. In the UK we used to do this with our vans where we would send the van out with the tools and it would come back with custom shelves and storage for everything from the big tools down to screws and nails. it was expensive as well and never done to the quality you could do it your self. 

After doing my own now. i couldn't ever trust someone else to get it how i want it.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

BC, I completely understand your thinking. I know just from reading your posts that you have high standards and expectations. I'm a quirk too. 

But I do benefit from others' ideas on the multiple CT trailer (& van) threads too. In my pursuit of designs, I constantly work, tweak, revise, combine ideas from there.

I'm just wondering if there's a segment of the market that isn't as creative about designing and arranging things that could benefit from something like I've proposed. 

I know when I did my 1st trailer, I really had little idea of what I wanted or needed. I went thru a number of revisions as I figured out what did & didn't work. 

Then I bought a bigger one & that changed the game again! Multiple revisions.

A bigger one again & I'm on my 4th fine tuning. 

I've learned a lot of what does / doesn't work over the years. But it's come at a significant cost of time & $$'s.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

......crickets......

Well, I guess I got my answer.....


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Would you hire someone else to build your own house or shop?:whistling


----------



## JesseCocozza (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm currently on the third setup of my trailer. I built it out one way and found that it didn't function how I wanted it to. The first two setups I had we're very typical setups. I found however that I needed something that fit all my tools in locations that were accessible based on frequency of use. Had I paid someone to build it out the first time, I would have been reluctant to tear it out and start over two more times. Thus, dealing with an inefficient setup. 

I think as far as contractors go, your market would be reduced to those who know based on experience what they want, even further reduced to those who wouldn't find the time to do it on their own. I know from a carpenters standpoint, what my customers think of my trailer, which hardly any of them see the inside, matters far less than the pride that I have from doing things on my own. 

Not trying to knock your idea, just giving some honest feedback.


----------



## Blkhilconst (Jul 26, 2012)

I have a hard time loaning tools, I sure as hell am not going to let someone else organize them. But, I also like the idea, just selling to the wrong crowd.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

The other issue is there already people who do this at the places the trailers are sold. I didn't opt for it but I'm sure some do. I didn't even ask them prices but it ain't cheap. They charged my mate over $500 to install wood into the back off his van. No more than 2 hours work and they mad a mess of it. Just laid 2 square pieces in the back and didn't even cut them around the door ways, tie downs or wheel wells :blink:


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

I hear what you guys are saying. I know some wouldn't want someone else to do it. Was just wondering if there was anyone out there who would.

Appreciate everyone's input!


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Though as a carpenter I have every skill necessary to build my trailer how I want, its not exactly what i want because of my shortage of time. Only sad thing is i have more time than money, lol.

But having said that, not all guys with trailers are carpenters, or have the tool set skill set to build out their work vehicle. I know both my sparky and turdherder have vans/trailers. What a mess. And the other day my sparky was bragging about a circ saw he bought at a yard sale. Said he's never used one. And he's an excellent tradesman.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

To add to that these are the guys who buy the $3500 weathergaurd setups or vanguard or whatever van outfitting systems, why.... cause they cant build them. But also these guys don't have those systems.... cause the can't afford them.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Wasn't there a guy on here that trick'n out trailers for people? I'm pretty sure he got his balls busted quite often for his 18' trailer full of ryobi gear.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

No ryobi gear on my trailer! :no:


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

I think there is a market for fitting out trailers. Not every carpenter has the time to do his/her own trailer and some just may not want to. 

Also, some contractors take forever to start or finish their own projects. Just ask my wife. 

I'd think $1500 or so would be a ballpark budget for some nice shelving, bins etc... A couple days work and 500 in materials. 

Some guys spend more than that on ladder racks and side boxes for a pickup. 

Bob


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd think you'd have to buy steel shelves from Adrian and assemble them into the configuration that work,

It's called an up fitter, I'd buy a trailer or two and set them up different ways, bulk you may save money,

If your a trailer dealer too you can finance the whole setup,

If done in wood, I'd build my own because I hate seeing other peoples work that isn't right?


----------



## Buildtech (Dec 18, 2012)

I've always outfitted my own trailers and work vans. I even built a custom set of drawers in the backseat of my Silverado pick up. Skills and knowledge are all you need, make the time up front so you save loads more time on every job. 

I think as a business model the number of customers you may get will be small.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

get the picts up?????
my sprinter was about 6-7sheet 3/4 hd pine finish ply at $30. 3/days and 4pages of inventory.. my other box is the same but bigger. 
custom built racking for a full size van depending on the outfit I think 2500-3500 or more would be fair


----------



## Builder Butch (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm to cheap! I even built my own trailer 6x12 v-nose for around a grand, but it took me 6 months working 2 hours here and there. I work with my hands for a living so I don't hire out anything unless they are cheaper for the same amount of time I can spend making money. I think it would be a small market but what do I know.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> get the picts up?????
> my sprinter was about 6-7sheet 3/4 hd pine finish ply at $30. 3/days and 4pages of inventory.. my other box is the same but bigger.
> custom built racking for a full size van depending on the outfit I think 2500-3500 or more would be fair


City,

That's a great setup you have there. 

Bob


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Builder Butch said:


> I'm to cheap! I even built my own trailer 6x12 v-nose for around a grand, but it took me 6 months working 2 hours here and there. I work with my hands for a living so I don't hire out anything unless they are cheaper for the same amount of time I can spend making money. I think it would be a small market but what do I know.


I respect your thoughts and skills. I would not be trying to cater to your market though.


----------



## MarinoServices (Mar 10, 2013)

B.Scott said:


> City,
> 
> That's a great setup you have there.
> 
> Bob


X 2 :thumbup:

That is very well laid out and similar to what I am looking to build in my new trailer.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

MarinoServices said:


> X 2 :thumbup:
> 
> That is very well laid out and similar to what I am looking to build in my new trailer.


cpl more good luck. i have 2-sprinters laid out almost identically. make a list of every thing you use daily and not so daily. my sprinters hold almost 4-pages of tools and supplies. my chevy box which is 8w x 10l x 6h has a 5-pages list in inventory.


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

I think you need a demo setup. Ill volunteer my 7x14.


----------



## MarinoServices (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm shopping for a new trailer now and am torn between a 6x12 or a 7x14. Either way I know I will pack it to the gills. I am greatful for finding this site as in just two days I have picked up a lot of great advice from you gentlemen.

My current truck isn't photo worthy, but it has served me well. I just need more space.

One day, I will make enough money to have big fancy trucks, till then I will just stick with my trusty (paid for) 2002 Isuzu Trooper, and trailer combo. What can I say, you have to start somewhere...

Keep the inspiration coming guys!! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

MarinoServices said:


> I'm shopping for a new trailer now and am torn between a 6x12 or a 7x14. Either way I know I will pack it to the gills. I am greatful for finding this site as in just two days I have picked up a lot of great advice from you gentlemen.
> 
> My current truck isn't photo worthy, but it has served me well. I just need more space.
> 
> ...


Keep an eye on your weights with the Tropper and a bigger trailer. I would have a guess as to your tow capacity being pretty low on that thing. Prob half what a truck is. I would go with a 7x14 if I was you with dual axles. A 6ft is so narrow and don't leave you much room inside after racking it out.


----------



## MarinoServices (Mar 10, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> Keep an eye on your weights with the Tropper and a bigger trailer. I would have a guess as to your tow capacity being pretty low on that thing. Prob half what a truck is. I would go with a 7x14 if I was you with dual axles. A 6ft is so narrow and don't leave you much room inside after racking it out.


Yeah, I have built a two tier shelf/drawer unit for the back that has served me well and carries most of my daily use tools. Now that I am expanding, and taking on bigger jobs, I need more space.

The Trooper tows up to 5000lbs comfortably. On occasion I have towed a 5000lbs skid steer on a 2000lbs trailer behind it. It wasn't real happy about it, but it did fine for the short distance I had to go with it. I have a 22' boat that weighs around 4000lbs on the trailer and I have no trouble towing it down the highway at 65mph. 

I guess I should have told you that the Trooper has been modified and upgraded with taller gears, stiffer suspension, and a beefed up transmission over the years. It has served me well as a weekend warrior / work truck. Here is an old pic, but it is the only one I can find right now. I have had it lettered since this was taken.










Thanks for the input though. I think you are right about the width issue. I hope to find a used one in decent shape, but realize that is not likely. I am always open to new ideas, I am just on a tight budget for now.


----------



## gillisonconstru (Jan 21, 2006)

CITY DECKS INC said:


> cpl more good luck. i have 2-sprinters laid out almost identically. make a list of every thing you use daily and not so daily. my sprinters hold almost 4-pages of tools and supplies. my chevy box which is 8w x 10l x 6h has a 5-pages list in inventory.


Would you mind showing your drawer detail? Slides or not ...thank you great rig sir..


----------

